# 45*26*27cm HC Nano



## emreutku (5 Mar 2010)

Hi all, this is my first nano and first attemp of HC

45*26*27 cm    31 liter
Plants:  Hemianthus Callitrichoides and Rotala Rotundifolia
Lava Rocks
Fish: 6 White Cloud Mountain Minnows and   many red chery shrimp









*Lights*         2*22 watt T5  with  7hours lights on.
*CO2*            Pressured, with glass difusor
*WC *             %40-50     once every two days
*Fertilization * Daily with Seachem Liquid nutrients
*Filter *          Hang on filter
*Set up  *        Tank is being about  4,5 months
*Photograph*    Canon ixus

regards


----------



## Nelson (5 Mar 2010)

that looks great  .i'm on my 3rd attempt with HC  .


----------



## rad89 (16 Mar 2010)

Definitely convinced me to try HC next time around.

Looks great!


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2010)

Excelent carpet  shame mine keeps dying on me, those larger rocks would look better more in the middle no central but closer to each other, I guess you lost some rocks under the HC too


----------



## Gill (19 Mar 2010)

That is a Very Healthy HC Carpet, well done


----------



## FishBeast (9 Apr 2010)

I am also jealous of your HC. Nice carpet.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2010)

Lovely little tank, the HC is a wonder to behold.  That shows real skill, I've really struggled with HC at times. A carpet like that would be the envy of most people 

Sam


----------



## emreutku (17 Apr 2010)

thank you all,  (my english is not good, sory for short writings.)
here are some pics


----------



## magpie (16 Jun 2010)

What substrate did you use? 

ta

mx


----------

